# Hey Ohio Boys, A "panhandle Hook Is On It"s Way"



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

this is what all of us ohio boys that don't benifit from the lake erie snow machine have been hoping for. a panhandle hook that's gonna suck moisture out of the gulf, add the canadian breeze and here we go. early estimates were around a foot, local news channels are cautiously saying 4-8". last time we got one of these storms we got well over a foot!!! in that storm the forecast was the same started out 4-6, 6-8 then as more snow fell they kept raising there educated guesses. well we'll see i'm going out to fuel the fleet o dodges. i'll update this later, pete


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I saw that earlier on the news too. They were tentavily calling for 4-8, but my guess will be more. It is already snowing here and the temps are actullay normal for once. Let it SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I just got in from work 12 hour day and the roads are covered and it was snowing preety good. Let it snow payup


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

we are supposed to get around a foot to 16 inches of snow with 20-30 mph winds with 40 mph gusts...welp looks like a nice little mini blizzard but what the heck WE NEED SNOW!!!! I will keep you all informed and maybe with some pics
Matt


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

well they are saying a total of 7-14 by wednesday morning. all the trucks are in the garage and ready to rock and roll. be safe guys. later, pete


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well thats what I've been hearing to 7-14 over night and 4-6 today with 3-5 tomorrow to. payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well the pan handle hook is here and dumping a lot of snow here in N.E. Ohio Steve


----------

